# Audio recording/editing software suggestions?



## reptile logic (Jan 9, 2017)

To be honest, though I'm sure that this subject has been brought up before, I didn't look very hard to find this information in another thread.

Recently I have been reading my book to a blind friend. He suggested that I record my reading and sell it as I have been selling the novel. I have also been asked to do this by family, a truck-driving friend and a couple of other strangers who gave me some feedback on the novel.

I'm looking for simple audio recording and editing software ideas. Please keep in mind that it needs to be relatively inexpensive to fit my limited budget. Also keep in mind that I am a virtual technology Luddite, so mentioning neat features by their initials will go right over my head.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello, first of all. I like what you're planning on doing, and I think it's a very inclusive way to spread and promote the book.

As a musician, I've used a few programs to edit audio, and if you're looking for a simple, free program, it doesn't get much easier than Audacity. The interface is straightforward enough, and you should be able to edit the timeline of your audiobook recording and change up different takes without too much trouble. Bear in mind that if you want to save your files as mp3. instead of wav., you may have to do some faffing around with encoding library info, but there are tutorials for that online, and it doesn't need anything very complicated, like coding.

Alternatively, if you don't like that option or don't get along with the software, I'd recommend downloading a free trial of Adobe Audition CC or Premiere Pro CC around the time you'll want to be recording. The interface is arguably better than Audacity, even if it takes a little longer to get the hang of, and you'll get 30 days to work with it before the trial closes itself.

At a pinch, if you had to, you could use something like windows movie maker, but I wouldn't touch anything like that with a twelve-foot barge pole if I could help it. 

I hope that helps somewhat - even though I use this software for music, the same principles apply to all sorts of field recording and private studio recording, so they should be fine. Tell me how you get along, and don't forget that if you find any of these programs confusing, there are plenty of tutorials both online and within the software itself to help you on your way!


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 10, 2017)

I would go for Audacity for Audio.


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 10, 2017)

Audacity and WavePad sound editor are pretty awesome when used together.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 10, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> Audacity and WavePad sound editor are pretty awesome when used together.


is wavepad free?


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 10, 2017)

Nope, but I sent you a pm


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jan 10, 2017)

Well if you want something that is cheap and you dont need to tamper with to get working then Audcaity is your best bet, its free but is limited and also requires you to download the LAME file (yes that is its actual name) if you want to export MP3 which you can get from a shady looking website lol.

Other then that idk a mid range software.... for high end and i mean like top of the line software use Fl Studio 12 (Standard or Producer/$99 USD, $299 USD) for windows or Logic Pro X for Mac but idk how much that is?

Oh and if you already have a mac just use garage band but im assuming you have a windows pc cause you need to download one :3

P.S i use FL Studio 12 on windows and its amazing but you said something cheap so Audcaity is 100% fine!


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like WavePad is on sale until the 15th


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks very much for the information. I'll get back to y'all when I've mastered the software enough to make some headway. Any favorite inexpensive microphone suggestions?


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 11, 2017)

For a inexpensive but decent microphone, guitar center and similar places have one called something like 'star power' kinda silly name but I got mine for like 12 bucks and it works just fine, but is a xlr plug, i'm sure you could find something similar in usb if that's what you are needing.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

I know about Audacity, from what I know it's free. It's a recording (idk if it's got editing) but Adobe Audition is something I've used before and it's pretty nice


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 11, 2017)

To answer your second question, it depends on how professional you want it to be. Regardless of your budget, you'll want a shotgun mic, because a shotgun mic is directional, meaning if you point it at your mouth and record, it'll capture your voice with very little background noise. You'll also probably want it to be "supercardioid", which sounds scary and complicated, but just means it'll pick up more sound from the microphone's head, and less from the sides. As long as you're staying still in front of it when you speak, it'll pick the audio up just fine.

I've only used low to mid budget microphones, so I can't help you if you want the highest possible quality of audiobook recording, but the Rode Videomic and the Rode Videomic Pro are good microphones to look into for what you want to use the microphone for. If you've got an audio hardware shop nearby, it'd help to ask if you could do some basic tests with both, and see if the audio quality's up to snuff. They're used a lot for voiceover in amateur and low-budget movie making, as well as for music, so they should definitely pick up your voice just fine.


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 28, 2017)

Blue yeti mics are good, priced at around 50 dollars. If you're willing to go up, try a shure sm58 for 120 dollars.


----------



## Ranceed (Apr 17, 2017)

hi, to solve your problem i wanna share some programs with you, the first one is Audio Recorder, this can record different formats and manage the quality, it can try free, well , the second program is FLAC to ALAC， this one will help you to convert audio format, it is also free, hope useful.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 18, 2017)

For cheap use audacity for rec/editing and foobar for converting, it comes with the LAME MP3 encoder built in. 

Oh if do need to use MP3 use lame is since that encoder is king sound quailty wise.


----------

